# Where to buy?



## garzaci (Jun 7, 2009)

I'm wondering where everyone shops. I'm currently in need of only some small hermits, an emerald crab and a few snails. My LFS has not had an emerald crab in for months and shipping charges are way to high to warrant this small purchase. What does everyone else do? Do you just bite the bullet and pay the shipping charges of the online stores?


----------



## Alpo (Jun 13, 2009)

Yea...unfortionatly yes. It sucks to be inland. But there are alot of cool online shops that sale cool rare finds that I usually couldn't ever find in a LFS. I remember buying all kinds of stuff from upside down jellyfish , neat limpets, and all kinds of cool little critters just on researched impulse. They only cost me dollars extra to my order.


----------



## phil_pl (Apr 10, 2009)

garzaci said:


> I'm wondering where everyone shops. I'm currently in need of only some small hermits, an emerald crab and a few snails. My LFS has not had an emerald crab in for months and shipping charges are way to high to warrant this small purchase. What does everyone else do? Do you just bite the bullet and pay the shipping charges of the online stores?[/QUOTE
> 
> i have two blue leg hermits there are yours if you pay shipping or come get them


----------



## garzaci (Jun 7, 2009)

I appreciate the offer, but I found my out. Myself and a coworker ordered together and split the shipping.


----------



## Alpo (Jun 13, 2009)

I can't believe your lfs didnt have hermits...


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

Yeah really, I have even seen them in Petco and Petsmart.


----------



## garzaci (Jun 7, 2009)

LOL. They had hermits, but they haven't had any emerald crabs in decades. Not sure how long, but it's been at least six months.


----------



## Alpo (Jun 13, 2009)

oops... I can't believe they didn't have minthrax crabs*


----------

